# HELP! weightlifting belts?



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, firstly..sorry if this is in the wrong section..didnt really know where to put this

id just like to know what the difference is between these 2 belts

 Schiek Leather Belt

Schiek Velcro Belt

one seems to be velcro and the other leather?..im thinking about getting 1 asap..i had an op on my back a year ago (disc removed) and still not 100% from the sciatica, but im doing really well..so i just want a belt that will support my back when im lifting heavy..which would be best for me?

i was looking at the schieks as i have schiek gloves and they're really good quality

if anyone has a few links to some quality belts then please share 

i really dont wanna do my back in again, going to the gym is the only place where i feel i can get away from everyday life!


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

bump ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It's just the way there're done up mate. One is a buckle and the other doubles-back and uses a long/large Velcro strip.

i have the Velcro one, it's good to go. imo


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the reply mate, you ever used a leather one?..i've used a leather one before and found it keeps the lower back locked really tight..how does a velcro one compare?

btw do you use the velcro schiek one or a different make?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I outgrew my leather buckle-up and tried the Velcro one. Works a treat for me and I have to be very careful for similar reasons.

It does up as tight as a drum, you wouldn't think it.. but it does.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I have the leather one and its the best belt i've ever had

They are a bit of a pain to use at first as they won't go really tight, but after a few uses they loosen up enough to tighten properly.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I have the the velcro one too... it fits and works well...

I did get the 4 3/4 one rather than the 6" from a board sponsor... and it worked out a fair bit cheaper with the 5% board discount.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry for being dumb, but whats the difference between the 4 3/4 over the 6"..its the height of the belt ye? does the 6" just protect more area of the back?..it maybe what i need

ive not got a clue, never really used a belt

thanks for the replys guys


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just the width like you say...


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

how much or what of the performance will change between a 4 3/4 and 6 inch belt?


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

found a gasp one on extreme nutrition..pricey but theres a 25% uk muscle discount code..so it comes to 41..so a few quid more than the schieks

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/gasp-training-belt-p-288.html

heard good things about gasp clothing

anyone tried the belts?...ill probly get this 1 or the velcro schiek from body shapers fitness

not decided yet :confused1:


----------

